# How difficult could it have been?



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I swear. ... telco techs are getting stupendously lazy lately.

In trying to finish up a major kitchen remodel, the owner wants to turn a bedroom in the basement into an office. He calls the telephone company and had three lines brought to the house.

One line is supposed to be his business number. However, the teleco technician couldn't get that number to show up in the room where the customer wanted it to.

So I got asked to solve the problem. I get out my butt and tone sets, go into the room and remove the cover plate.

The black and yellow pair are terminated on the cover plate. The red and green are simply spliced together. I clip in the butt set onto the R/G and get a dial tone. I call my cell phone, and the number the customer wants their shows up on my phone.

So I simply terminate the red and green pair to the red and green terminals of the cover plate. Problem solved!

Apparently removing cover plates is beyond the expectations of a telco technician these days.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

very sad. I hope he wasn't paying mr telco by the 15 minutes


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I once watched a Verizon tech take 30 minutes to install a surface jack on a piece of plywood. The whole time he complained about not having the proper tools and materials. 








They were also about to go out on strike and he was complaining about all the ways the company was screwing them, but for some reason I was having a real hard time finding sympathy....


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

480sparky said:


> I swear. ... telco techs are getting stupendously lazy lately.
> 
> In trying to finish up a major kitchen remodel, the owner wants to turn a bedroom in the basement into an office. He calls the telephone company and had three lines brought to the house.
> 
> ...


 
Man, tell me about it!!!
The last three alarm system service calls we have dealt with have no dialtone at the alarm panel. How freaking hard is this? They find a problem with the phoneline and clip some wires to make the problem go away but think nothing else about any other device affected by this.

It's no wonder hardline phones are being scrapped by the thousands daily.
I know several new homes that are Sprint satellite with no telephone demark.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

480sparky said:


> So I simply terminate the red and green pair to the red and green terminals of the cover plate. Problem solved!


There should be a national holiday celebrating your awesomeness. :laughing:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

BBQ said:


> There should be a national holiday celebrating your awesomeness. :laughing:


He can pick up his first prize winnings at the front door.. :whistling2::laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

BBQ said:


> There should be a national holiday celebrating your awesomeness. :laughing:


How about September 27th? It shall henceforth be known as the 480 Is Awesome national holiday. 

Banks will be closed in addition to all gubbamint offices. Schoolchildren will be encouraged to spend the day off of school reading accounts of my awesomeness and aspire to be just as awesome as I am.

Statues will be erected in town squares all across the country dedicated to my awesomeness. My portrait will be hung in every civic building across the land.

Millions of newborns will be named 480 every year for mellinia. Thousands of EEs will press for the use of 480v installations, saying, "480 volts is great, but not as great as THE 480."

My likeness will forever embellish the Coin of the Realm. Chevrolet will re-engineer the Volt and rename it the 480. POCOs will tack on a '480 is Awesome' surcharge to all electric bills.

:laughing:


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

No comment...:no:


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

its the new kids they hire. they cant do ****. 

My parents wanted some new cables, so they told them we just drill outside then staple it to the house...

:/


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

He has such a magnetic personality he cannot carry credit cards.


----------



## MisterCMK (Jul 5, 2009)

mikeh32 said:


> its the new kids they hire. they cant do ****.
> 
> My parents wanted some new cables, so they told them we just drill outside then staple it to the house...
> 
> :/



Like the satellite installers...

A buddy of mine was having Dish installed at his new/used house and the goof "installer" got a little butthurt when I called him a hack for drilling through the refinished hardwood floors to run the cable to the basement rather than fishing the wall.


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

MisterCMK said:


> Like the satellite installers...
> 
> A buddy of mine was having Dish installed at his new/used house and the goof "installer" got a little butthurt when I called him a hack for drilling through the refinished hardwood floors to run the cable to the basement rather than fishing the wall.


Stories like that are the biggest reason I have not switched from cable to satellite.


----------



## Wired4Life10 (Jul 9, 2011)

don_resqcapt19 said:


> Stories like that are the biggest reason I have not switched from cable to satellite.


Things like this are exactly why I also wire a demarc point in the attic for the satellite guys! Idiots run RG6 straight up the side of a brand new house. Now the customer knows there is a pair of cables in the attic that have 75' of slack that can be taken out from the eve and connected. No excuses and the customers love me. :thumbsup:


----------



## Eric Farmer (Oct 7, 2013)

I run my wires to a recessed box on the chimney.


----------

